# Corsair H50 gegen Mugen 2 ?



## Johnny the Gamer (10. September 2009)

Hi,
bringt es etwas den Scythe Mugen 2 gegen das Corsair H50-Wakü-Set auszutauschen ?

oder

Kann man die Temps (56°C Last) von meinem 955 @ 3,8 GHz @ 1,448 V überhaupt noch toppen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. September 2009)

> bringt es etwas den Scythe Mugen 2 gegen das Corsair H50-Wakü-Set auszutauschen ?


Ausser weniger Geld auf dem Konto wahrscheinlich nicht.



> Kann man die Temps (56°C Last) von meinem 955 @ 3,8 GHz @ 1,448 V überhauüt noch toppen ?


Mit einem guten CPU kühler in einer guten Wakü schon.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2009)

Entweder du bleibst bei deinem Mugen oder du nimmst gleich ne ordentliche Wakü!
Dieses Fertigteil taugt für deine Zwecke nichts


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. September 2009)

Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 6) - 02.08.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. September 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Entweder du bleibst bei deinem Mugen oder du nimmst gleich ne ordentliche Wakü!
> Dieses Fertigteil taugt für deine Zwecke nichts



für welche Zwecke taugt das Teil denn überhaupt was?


----------



## Madz (11. September 2009)

Das Ding würde ich höchstens in einem engen HTPC einbauen, sofern noch kein guter Luftkühler vorhanden ist.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> für welche Zwecke taugt das Teil denn überhaupt was?


 
Wenn ich in einem Low-Budget Pc unbedingt ne Wakü haben will, aber nicht übertakte! Dazu darf ich natürlich noch zu faul sein eine eigene zusammenzuschrauben!


----------



## Woohoo (11. September 2009)

Also ich hab die Hydro H50 am laufen an einem Q9550 @3,6GHz

HWMonitor gibt mir gerade folgende Werte:

IDLE: 30° 30° 33° 33°

Last nach 1,5Std. Prime:  46° 43° 44° 48°

Zimmertemperatur 20°

Die Kühlung ist sehr leise nur unter Prime hört man sie.
Bin sehr zufrieden weil leiser als der Mugen 1, mehr Übersicht im Gehäuse, schneller Aus- und Einbau wenn man mal die CPU wechseln will.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass das Gerät lange hält und die Leistung so bleibt.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (11. September 2009)

[User-Review] Corsair H50 Flüssigkeitskühlung vs. High-End Luftkühler - Forum de Luxx


----------



## david430 (11. September 2009)

also ihr sehr nur das offensichtliche. also ich hab mir den h50 bestellt, obwohl ich mit dem ocz vendetta 2 schon ein richtig ordentlichen kühler hab. und meine gründe waren, dass ich den h50 auch ausserhalb des gehäuses betreiben kann, was die temps nochmal drosselt...
und wer dann sagt, es sei dann kein vergleich mehr mit turmkühlern gegeben, ja dann sag ich, ihr könnt das mit den turmkühlern ja auch ma versuchen, aber es wird nicht gehen, der h50 ist einfach flexibler und nicht so groß etc....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. September 2009)

Ist der denn besser als der Mugen 2 ?


----------



## Woohoo (11. September 2009)

56° unter Last ist doch sehr gut wenn du nicht zwanghaft was neues kaufen willst dann würd ich es lassen.


----------



## david430 (11. September 2009)

der h50 kann sich mit dem megahalems messen, also ist er stärker als ein mugen 2, aber wenn du den h50 im case einbaust, sind das keine riesigen unterschiede.... und 56 unter last sind eig ok...


----------



## exa (14. September 2009)

nein kann er nicht, der mugen 2 ist immer besser, und dabei wesentlich günstiger


----------



## Woohoo (15. September 2009)

Laut Test von Computerbase ist der Mugen 2 nicht besser und vor allem nicht immer. Meistens liegt er hinter der H50. Aber die Unterschiede sind wirklich sehr gering.


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

laut Test von hwluxx ist der Mugen 2 immer besser, ist aber auch egal, da der Preis so oder so ein Totschlagsargument ist


----------



## Woohoo (15. September 2009)

Stimmt der Preis wird die meisten abhalten. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin, in allen Belangen, sehr zufrieden mit der H50. Umstieg von Mugen 1 auf die H50 aber mit dem konkreten Gedanken mit diesem Gerät mal was neues auszuprobieren ohne auf den Preis zu achten (Ok höher hätte der Preis aber auch nicht sein dürfen ).


----------



## graebens (21. September 2009)

Würde Dir vorschlagen den Kühler zu behalten oder auf eine vernünftige Wasserkühlung ummzusteigen. Mit dem H50 ist es nur "leiser" im System aber nicht unbedingt Kühler.


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

Leiser bezweifel ich bei den Drehzahlen auch.


----------



## Powder_Machine (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Teil macht in einem ITX System Sinn oder in einem HTPC aber bei einem i7 mit erhöhter Voltage ist das Ding überfordert.
Entweder du kaufst gleich was komplettes oder eben gar nix. Kompromisse haben zumindest meiner Meinung nach nichts in einem High End Sytsem zu suchen..


----------



## Hollowman (6. Oktober 2009)

Powder_Machine schrieb:


> Das Teil macht in einem ITX System Sinn oder in einem HTPC aber bei einem i7 mit erhöhter Voltage ist das Ding überfordert.
> Entweder du kaufst gleich was komplettes oder eben gar nix. Kompromisse haben zumindest meiner Meinung nach nichts in einem High End Sytsem zu suchen..


Lächerlich finde ich immer solche aussagen wenn sie nicht belegt werden können. ich selbst habe ein Gigabyte UD5, CPU I7 920 D0 Stepping Gehäuse, *CM*-*Storm*-*SNIPER*-SGC-6000-KKN1-GP-*Ultra*-*Midi*-*Tower*-*black und als Kühler habe ich den H50 und mein System ist Overclocked auf 4226 Ghz 
Bilder werden auf Wunsch auch gerne Hochgeladen
*


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Oktober 2009)

Zeig mal bitte Bilder
ich will mir das dingen auch holen


----------



## exa (6. Oktober 2009)

Hollowman schrieb:


> Lächerlich finde ich immer solche aussagen wenn sie nicht belegt werden können. ich selbst habe ein Gigabyte UD5, CPU I7 920 D0 Stepping Gehäuse, *CM*-*Storm*-*SNIPER*-SGC-6000-KKN1-GP-*Ultra*-*Midi*-*Tower*-*black und als Kühler habe ich den H50 und mein System ist Overclocked auf 4226 Ghz
> Bilder werden auf Wunsch auch gerne Hochgeladen
> *



mag sein das die Aussage etwas unstimmig ist; Fakt ist das der H50 auf Niveau eines wesentlich günstigeren Luftkühlers kühlt...

und dabei noch nicht mal leiser zu Werke geht... ich würde es nicht nehmen, weil ich mir Sorgen wegen Vibrationen machen würde, und der Preis schlicht zu hoch ist für die Leistung...


----------



## drachenorden (7. Oktober 2009)

Über den Sinn oder Nutzen des H50 kann man ja sicher wunderbar streiten, allerdings gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut die durchdachte Befestigung, die grundsätzliche Idee dahinter (geschlossenes System) sowie der damit einher gehende, wartungsfreie Betrieb.

Ob die Leistung nun - gegenüber einer hochwertigen Luftkühlung - überzeugt, das mag jeder für sich entscheiden; sicher wäre noch mehr möglich gewesen, hätte man auf hochwertigere Materialien zurück gegriffen ... was natürlich den Preis in Regionen getrieben hätte, die so ein System eher unrentabel machen.

So schlecht finde ich den H50 insgesamt nicht - um die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten: aus meiner Sicht lohnt sich der Wechsel, in diesem Fall, kaum; ein Liquid Metal Pad anstelle von WLP sowie ggf. weitere CPU-Lüfter bringen unterm Strich mehr als der H50-Umstieg.

MfG.

P.S.: Mich würde an der Stelle mal interessieren, ob mit dem H50 eine Wärmeleitpaste oder ein -Pad nicht benötigt wird - auf dem Corsair-Video zum Obsidian 800D/Systembau sowie in den Artikelbeschreibungen ist nicht hierauf eingegangen?! Wäre mir neu, sowas weglassen zu können?


----------



## nemetona (7. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Mich würde an der Stelle mal interessieren, ob mit dem H50 eine Wärmeleitpaste oder ein -Pad nicht benötigt wird - auf dem Corsair-Video zum Obsidian 800D/Systembau sowie in den Artikelbeschreibungen ist nicht hierauf eingegangen?! Wäre mir neu, sowas weglassen zu können?



Wärmeleitpaste o.Ä. sollte auch bei der H50 verwendet werden, auch in diesen Fall optimiert sie den Wärmeübergang vom Headspreader zum Kühler.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Oktober 2009)

WLP ist auf der H50 bereits vorhanden. Kann man natürlich auch ersetzen durch eigene WLP.


----------



## david430 (11. Oktober 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Zeig mal bitte Bilder
> ich will mir das dingen auch holen



willst ein paar bilder, hier haste ein paar bilder. gut der prime test ist nicht wirklich recht ausschlaggebend, weil ich ne sehr niedrige spannung von nur 1,21V hatte und prime net lange laufen hab lassen, aber mehr als 35°C bekommt er auch net, und ich hab da 2x120mm, die ziemlich schwach sind... die luftfördermenge ist ein witz, aber schön leise . und ich entschuldige mich auch für dieses kabelwirrwarr, aber ich weiß gerade noch nicht so recht, wie ich das verbessern könnte, und wie ich den h50 an mein gehäuse anbring, um den oben draufzulegen, sind die kabel zu kurz...


----------



## exa (11. Oktober 2009)

das nutzt denk ich weniger, wenn man wissen will wie das Ding installiert aussieht...

noch ein Nachteil mehr beim H50... wenn man es vorne installieren will, reichen die Längen schon gar nicht

eine Wasserkühlung (sry, Lukü-Replacement) soll ja eig Flexibel bei der Platzierung der Wärmeabgebenden Teile sein


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

@david430
ohne einen CPU-Z Screen hat der Screenshot keine Aussagekraft, so könnte die CPU auch bequem auf 2,6Ghz laufen.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Oktober 2009)

Wie soll die Kühlung montiert schon aussehen? Das Ding sitzt auf der CPU und der Radiator ist hinten am Gehäuse befestigt.
Die Schläuche hätten wirklich länger sein dürfen. Wäre sehr sinnvoll gewesen.


----------



## exa (11. Oktober 2009)

naja, so würde man zb sehen, wie weit der Radi ins Gehäuse ragt...


----------



## Woohoo (11. Oktober 2009)

Sind nur wenige cm.


----------



## david430 (11. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> @david430
> ohne einen CPU-Z Screen hat der Screenshot keine Aussagekraft, so könnte die CPU auch bequem auf 2,6Ghz laufen.



ich dachte eig, dass wir hier nicht in ner benchsession sind, in der man weltrekorde bricht. ich dachte meinem wort kann man glauben schenken, aber an alle, die mir nicht vertrauen, hier das bild, auch mal mit 1,45V:


----------



## snoop (1. November 2009)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage:

Auf Caseking hab ich auch ein Wakü Set von Magicool gesehen (Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung - Multisockel), was denkt ihr wie das im Vergleich zur Corsair H50 oder auch zum Megahalems dastehen würde?


----------



## Madz (1. November 2009)

Das Magicool Set ist besser, weil erweiterbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2009)

In Sachen Kühlleistung sollte es auch mithalten können.
Die Pumpe (und ihre Lautstärke) kenn ich nicht.


----------



## xbpv060 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

das ist mein erster Beitrag hier... und der rührt auch nur daher, dass mich viele Test über den H50 nicht überzeugen. Also auf in den Laden - das ding reingeschraubt und getestet. Übrigens besitze ich nur einen Arctic Cooling Midi Tower - also nichts mit tausend lüftern. Da ich alle CPU Kühler immer mit Liquid Metal montiere, habe ich die Paste vom H50 entfernt und auch mit Liquid metal gearbeitet... und was soll ich sagen!?

Die H50 ist der Hammer!!!!! Ich habe sehr viel Kühler ausprobiert, vom Orochi bis Zalmann XY aber keiner war wirklich zum übertakten geeignet...

Jetzt habe ich meinen Phenom II mit 1,5V auf 3,8GHz laufen und das Ding wird unter Prime95 nah 1h ca. 52°C warm. Ich bin so begeistert und ich verstehe nciht wie irgendjemand sagen kann, dass die H50 auf dem Niveau guter Luftkühler liegt denn das ist einfach falsch - die H50 ist um Welten besser.... und das erst recht mit liquid metal!!


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2010)

Ohne deine Euphorie all zu sehr dämpfen zu wollen, aber ich halte es für extrem fahrlässig, Flüssigmetall als WLP zu nutzen. Mir ist, nicht nur ein Fall bekannt, in dem ein User Board/CPU oder beides verschrotten oder als ganzes bei Ebay verkaufen musste, weil das Zeug zu einer Einheit mit dem Prozessor/Kühler wurde.


----------



## xbpv060 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe deine einwände, aber das ist wirklich eine Frage der Sorgfalt und Erfahrung. Ich verwende das Zeug schon seit mehreren Jahren - eigentlich seit dem es das Zeug gibt - es ist etwas aufwendig zu verarbeiten... auch aufwendig zu entfernen... aber

...mit sehr sehr feinem Schleifpapier bekommt man es sauber weg. Dabei sollte man am Mundschutz nicht sparen auch wenn es nicht giftig ist, muss man ja sich ja die extrem feinen Metallpartikel in der Lunge nicht antun.

Aber wie schon grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht, dass es ein sehr aufwendig zu verarbeitendes Produkt ist das seine Eigenheiten hat - aber die Wärmeleitung ist einfach unübertroffen.


----------



## Enforce (22. Januar 2010)

ich würde lieber eine selbstgebaute wakü empfehlen das ist das beste eig was man machen kann


----------



## Nucleus (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Tests vom H50 ebenfalls so in Erinnerung, dass er mit guten/Oberklasse Luftkühlern mithalten kann.

Der Preis allerdings und die fehlende Flexibilität aufgrund der kurzen Schläuche (eigentlich sollte der H50 ja hier besonders punkten können, verpasst dies imho aber deutlich) sprechen für mich gegen den Einsatz in einem normalen PC-Gehäuse.

Wie schon angemerkt wurde, ist das Teil in einem HTPC jedoch bestimmt praktisch und sinnvoller einzusetzen als in einem Tower.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tests vom H50 ebenfalls so in Erinnerung, dass er mit guten/Oberklasse Luftkühlern mithalten kann.
> 
> Der Preis allerdings und die fehlende Flexibilität aufgrund der kurzen Schläuche (eigentlich sollte der H50 ja hier besonders punkten können, verpasst dies imho aber deutlich) sprechen für mich gegen den Einsatz in einem normalen PC-Gehäuse.
> 
> Wie schon angemerkt wurde, ist das Teil in einem HTPC jedoch bestimmt praktisch und sinnvoller einzusetzen als in einem Tower.



Genau so ist es, vorallem in sehr kleinen Gehäusen, wie z.B. bei meinem Mini-ITX PC ist durch den H50 eine wesentlich effizientere Wärmeabfuhr gewährleistet, da so die Wärme direkt nach außen transportiert wird. Allerdings muss man bei dem Radiator ein wenig Vorsicht walten lassen, wenn man ihn so wie bei mir außen anbringt, da die Lamellen sehr leicht verbiegen, weshalb ein Lüftergitter davor sehr nützlich ist .

PS: Die Kühlleistung ist natürlich in etwa so gut wie bei dem Megahalems.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2010)

Wobei man die Luftabfuhr auch einfach mit einem Fanduct realisieren kann, da braucht man keine Wakü für.


----------



## Dr.House (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch den H-50 neben meiner Wakü und bin begeistert von dem Teil.

2 Vernünftige Lüfter dran (mind. 1600 RPm ) im Pull-Push Betrieb und das Teil ist von keinem Lüftkühler einzuholen.

Da der Radi klein ist und die Lamellen ziemlich eng sitzen, muss man das mit Lüfterleistung kompensieren. 

Kühle momentan meinen i7 @ 4 Ghz mit dem H-50.    Idle ~ 38-40 und Last 60-64°C und deabei heizt mein i7 mehr als normal.


Also klare Kaufempfehlung von mir, aber ohne Flüssig Metall WLP


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2010)

Fragt sich nur wie laut sowas ist.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie laut sowas ist.



nicht wirklich laut also bei mir isses sehr leise.


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2010)

Schon beim Lesen der Zahl 1600 bekomme ich Ohrenkrebs.  Selbst Schuld wenn man so Wakü-verwöhnt ist.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

haha ja das stimmt schon aber der standartlüfter is trotzdem relativ leise...ka also ich hab derzeit n 1200u/min xigmatek drauf und es ist SO leise kühlleistung auch ok^^


----------



## Dr.House (22. Januar 2010)

Silent ist das ganze ja nicht. Luftkühler mit 2 Lüftern dran ist auch nicht leiser, dafür schlechter in der Leistung.

Finde das kleine Teil gut als Alternative zu Prolimatech und co. Für den Preis kann man nicht viel meckern.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Silent ist das ganze ja nicht. Luftkühler mit 2 Lüftern dran ist auch nicht leiser, dafür schlechter in der Leistung.
> 
> Finde das kleine Teil gut als Alternative zu Prolimatech und co. Für den Preis kann man nicht viel meckern.



Kommt darauf an, was man als silent bezeichnet. ich finde alles unter dem geräusch was der seitenlüfter im plexi von meinem armor+ vhbws6000 irgendwas macht silent xDD


----------



## Dr.House (22. Januar 2010)

Silent ist ne Wakü mit nem Mora2 bestückt mi 9 Lüftern auf 500-600 RPm für mich.

Verbaut im Gehäuse ist der H-50 Kühler recht leise, eben genauso wie ein Luftkühler.

Hab mir das Teil geholt damit ich in Ruhe meine Wakü umbauen kann, aber seit nem Monat ist das Teil drin (ich zufrieden) und die Wakü liegt in der Ecke. Spätestens im Frühling muss ich mal ran, sonst wird es zu warm.


----------



## koe80 (22. Januar 2010)

lol also mal meine erfahrung mit dem teil.

ich habe hier 2x 120mm enermax cluster und 2 180 mm silverstone lüfter verbaut und die drehen gerade mal mit 500 umdrehungen auf nem phenom II 965 und habe idle 30 grad.

unter last drehen die lüfter mit 650 umdreheungen und der obere 180mm mit 800 umdrehungen und 52 grad.

also ist die kühlung schon als leise zubezeichnen.

frage mich nur wiso man die lüfter mit voller pulle laufen lässt.

und dabei heizen die zwei karten den innenraum auch deutlich auf


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Januar 2010)

@koe80
Die gleichen Werte hab ich mit dem H50 auch...


----------



## Dr.House (22. Januar 2010)

Ein i7 @ 4 Ghz heizt deutlich mehr und die Idle Temps sind um die 40°C und das bei ca. 1600 RPm bei beiden Lüftern.

Bei niedrigeren Takt oder gar Stock kann man die Lüfter natürlich runterregeln.


----------



## koe80 (22. Januar 2010)

meint ich doch auch.

bei mir ist das einzigste was ich höre die grafikkarte im furmark stress test.

da läuft die schon mit 2000 umdrehungen. aber rein beim zocken ist alles schön leise.


----------



## Mindfuck (17. Februar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> bringt es etwas den Scythe Mugen 2 gegen das Corsair H50-Wakü-Set auszutauschen ?
> 
> oder
> ...



ja hab mit der h50 965@3,8 @V@ auto unter vollast 30min max 48° bei 22° zimmertemp!


----------



## Mischk@ (17. Februar 2010)

Währe das auch was für mich ?

Ich weiss nicht wie ich meine Wasserkühlung erweitern soll und habe gedacht, ich nehme auch den H50 als CPU Kühler auf einen Q9300 @3,0GHz mit 1,275V... 

den H50 mit 2 Lüfter von Noisblocker bei 1200 U/min... währe das gut ?

meine jetzige Kühlung wollte ich dan rein über die "GLÜHENDE" Grafikarte laufen lassen...

weil das kein Spass mehr mit mein Temps...


----------



## Rauschel (21. Februar 2010)

hab auch den fehlkauf gemacht.

Die H 50 hat zwar den Platzvorteil , aber der mugen eindeutig Preis und Leistungs Vorteil.

Die Temps waren Fast gleich daher lass lieber die Finger von der H50

Hatte sie auch 4 Tage und dann flog sie raus , danach kam ne richtige Wakü ins System.


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

Welche Wakü?


----------



## Blackmac93 (21. Februar 2010)

Die H 50 ist meiner meinung nach auhc wirklich nicht zum übertakten. vllt wenn man nen leisen PC haben will aber mehr auch nicht wenn Wakü dann auch richtig^^


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

Leise? bei den Drehzahlen der Lüfter und der geringen Kühlfläche?


----------



## Rauschel (21. Februar 2010)

^^ von der H50 sollte man einfach seine finger lassen und sich das geld sparen


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin gespannt, was das Teil leistet. Ein Redaktionskolleg hat die H50 nämlich gerade zum Testen bekommen. Eigene Tests sagen doch oftmals mehr aus. 

Trotzdem ist die H50 für mich eher ein Luftkühler.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

Naja, eher ein sehr platzsparender Kühler für HTPCs, in die Tower-Kühler nicht hinein passen.
Einen anderen Einsatzzweck sehe ich in dem Teil beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Rauschel (21. Februar 2010)

Im Platzsparen sehe ich auch seine größte stärke sonst nimmt er sich nicht viel von einer Luftkühlung alla Mugen 2 etc


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Leise? bei den Drehzahlen der Lüfter und der geringen Kühlfläche?



Pumpe nicht vergessen. An den Drehzahlen ließe sich ja noch was machen.


----------



## einsA (23. Februar 2010)

Also die H50 ist einfach zu teuer, 50 euro drauflegen und man bekommt ne einsteiger-wakü


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Februar 2010)

Die aber vllt. nicht so gut ist das/der/die () H50


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Februar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die aber vllt. nicht so gut ist das/der/die () H50



Doch,mit 50€ mehr könnte man sich schon fast ne WaKü mit nem Heatkiller LT 3.0 und 240er Slim sowie ner 230V(evtl. auch 12V) Eheim Station kaufen


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

Auch eine Einsteigerwakü mit Dual Radiator leistet mehr. Hat halt doppelt soviel Radifläche 

Und ich finde das H50 Threads nix im WaKü Forum verloren haben

Edit: http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7ab3b91d386c2d4d0ec1ef36aca2d8d4
Hier , 50€ mehr aber n ganzes Stück mehr Leistung. Lüfter außenvor weil man den beim H50 auch wechseln sollte wenn man sich das Teil schon unbedingt anschaffen will (das Teil macht wirklich nur in nem winzigem Gehäuse Sinn!)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Februar 2010)

Ok, ihr habt mich überredet 



> Und ich finde das H50 Threads nix im WaKü Forum verloren haben


Warum nicht ?
Ist doch bloß eine minimalistische Wakü 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

Nein, es ist ein Flüssigkeitskühler.
Mit Wasser hat das nicht viel zu tun  Außerdem haben hier auch Thermaltake "WaKüs" nichts verloren wie ich finde.....einfach dadurch bedingt das man sie nicht/sehr schwer erweitern kann und Teile auswechseln kann


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Februar 2010)

Womit kühlt denn H50 (Artikel wegen Unwissenheit weggelassen ) ?
Muss man da eigentlich auch mal etwas nachfüllen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2010)

schlecht möglich bei einem geschlossenen System...


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

Was es genau ist weiß ich nicht, nur kein reines Destilliertes Wasser 

Und es müsste der H50 sein(der Kühler) und nicht die H50(die H50 Wasserkühlung (was es mMn nicht ist  ))

MfG Xy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, ihr habt mich überredet
> 
> Warum nicht ?
> Ist doch bloß eine minimalistische Wakü



Nunja - formell ist sie eine Wakü, aber die typischen Inhalte des Waküforums (optimale Komponenten, individuelle Zusammenstellungen, Aufrüstmöglichkeiten, Dimensionierung,...) lassen sich auf die H50 alle nicht anwenden - die des Lukü-Forums (passts auf den Sockel, passts ins Gehäuse, welcher Lüfter, welcher Luftstrom, hohe Leistung?) dagegen wie die Faust aufs Auge.





Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Womit kühlt denn H50 (Artikel wegen Unwissenheit weggelassen ) ?
> Muss man da eigentlich auch mal etwas nachfüllen ?



Wasser mit n paar Zusätze und nachfüllen kann man nicht.
(habe bislang auch noch nicht gehört, dass man es müsste, obwohl die Grundversion seit Jahren immer mal wieder in einige OEM-Rechner wandert)


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

zB die XMS Systeme von one.de haben afaik seit 3-4 Jahren das Teil verbaut


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Februar 2010)

Und das nennen die dann Hochleistungwasserkühlung ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

Kann sein das sie es bei den teureren Modellen gegen TT getauscht haben(die Schläuche sehen danach aus) aber ich hab hier noch alte PC Action/Games Hardware rumliegen wo man das Teil ziemlich gut aufm Bild erkennt 

Wobei der Tausch zu TT eher n Rückschritt ist 

Edit: http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3479
Bei dem Preis kann es nur der H50 Verschnitt sein


----------



## Nucleus (23. Februar 2010)

Auf dem Bild sieht man den CPU-Kühler - und das ist kein H50.

Wird wohl eine super Lösung von TT sein


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Februar 2010)

@ Xylezz : Bei deinem verlinkten PC steht etwas von einer Asetek Wasserkühlung  Was ist das ??


----------



## Nucleus (23. Februar 2010)

Das ist das "Grundmodell" von dem er sprach - anscheinend basiert der H50 darauf.


----------



## einsA (23. Februar 2010)

also kurz gesagt.. h50 is spielerei


----------



## Darkside (23. Februar 2010)

Kann mir einer der den H50 hat mal den gefallen tun und den Abstand vom Board bis Oberkante CPU Kühler/Pumpe messen? Suche nämlich noch nach einer Alternative für den Scythe Shuriken in meinem Mini ITX Lan PC.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht man den CPU-Kühler - und das ist kein H50.
> 
> Wird wohl eine super Lösung von TT sein



Das ist keine H50, aber fast die gleiche Technik. Das Ding wird von irgend einem OEM-Kühlungshersteller in Großserie gefertig (Name gerade entfallen) und wurde afaik auch von Acer, Dell, HP,... verbaut. Corsair verwendet nur eine andere Bodenplatte und hat die Halterung leicht modifziert.
TT-Kühlund sind ziemlich deutlich am CU oder Plexi-Deckel, den grünen Schläuchen und der seperaten Pumpe davon zu unterscheiden.

_edit: viel zu spät  _


----------



## Rauschel (24. Februar 2010)

einsA schrieb:


> also kurz gesagt.. h50 is spielerei




das trifft es auch ;P

Edit:  



Xylezz schrieb:


> Kann sein das sie es bei den teureren Modellen  gegen TT getauscht haben(die Schläuche sehen danach aus) aber ich hab  hier noch alte PC Action/Games Hardware rumliegen wo man das Teil  ziemlich gut aufm Bild erkennt
> 
> Wobei der Tausch zu TT eher n Rückschritt ist
> 
> ...




das komische ding wirds sein xD Eiskaltmacher.de - Asetek OEM Wasserkühlung


----------



## einsA (25. Februar 2010)

wer hat da nu geklaut ? corsair oder asetek ?


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2010)

Asetek war zuerst da.


----------



## einsA (25. Februar 2010)

und corsair sahnt den ruhm ein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

Corsaier kauft bei Asetek ein (bzw.: beide beim gleichen Hersteller. Will aber nicht ausschließen, das Asetek vielleicht zu denen gehört)...


----------



## Xylezz (25. Februar 2010)

Jep, Asetek ist es relativ unter welchem Namen es verkauft wird solange es sich gut verkauft...und das tut der H50 ja


----------



## einsA (25. Februar 2010)

Achso? na dann soll corsair sich schämen


----------



## Xylezz (25. Februar 2010)

Wieso denn das? Sowas ist durchaus üblich....gerade bei Gehäusen, Netzteilen und Kühlern lassen viele Hersteller auswärts produzieren und teilweise auch entwickeln oder kaufen schlichtweg ein um weiterzuverkaufen...


----------



## exa (25. Februar 2010)

naja, ganz ehrlich war das doch schon vor dem release des H50 Bekannt, das es quasi die Asetek Lösung ist...

die wird schon seit Jahren verbaut, und man konnte das auch erfahren...


----------



## Xylezz (25. Februar 2010)

Jub, wer sich über den H50 informiert sollte recht schnell dadrüber stolpern


----------



## einsA (25. Februar 2010)

habe ich noch nirgends gelesen  .. ich habe keine internetskills


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Februar 2010)

Hi!



Xylezz schrieb:


> Sowas ist durchaus üblich....gerade bei Gehäusen, Netzteilen und Kühlern lassen viele Hersteller auswärts produzieren und teilweise auch entwickeln oder kaufen schlichtweg ein um weiterzuverkaufen...


Na, das beste Beispiel sind doch die  - angeblich so abbrandgefährdeten - 1156er-Sockel von Foxconn: die finden sich auf vielen Mainboards, nicht nur auf Foxconn, sondern auch auf MSI, Asus, Gigabyte und vielen Anderen.

Jedenfalls: ich bin bin der Meinung, dass die H50 mit einem - guten - Luftkühler kaum mithalten kann und nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen Sinn macht, bsp. wenn ein guter/großer Luftkühler nicht passt - wie in manchen HTPC-Gehäusen.


Ansonsten stimme ich R-M zu: hat im Wakü-Forum eigentlich nix zu suchen.
Die H50 erfüllt die Grundvoraussetzungen einer Wakü nicht annähernd:


Anpassungsfähigkeit/Erweiterbarkeit
Zusammengesetzt aus verschiedenen Bauteilen (Kühler, Radi, Pumpe, AGB) - die ggf auch kombiniert sein können (wie die Eheim-Stationen)
Leistung 
OK, da könnte man streiten - aber die Leistung eines auch nur mittelmäßigen CPU-Kühlers und eines (heute oft üblichen) Triple-Radis erreicht die H50 nun wirklich nicht!
Möglichkeit, individuelle Zusammenstellungen zu schaffen
Vom Spaß am Schrauben (und am Ergebnis)  ganz zu schweigen - der ja (meistens) nicht so ganz unwichtig ist......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> OK, da könnte man streiten - aber die Leistung eines auch nur mittelmäßigen CPU-Kühlers und eines (heute oft üblichen) Triple-Radis erreicht die H50 nun wirklich nicht!




Das stimmt leider nicht.
Der H50 ist auf Augenhöhe mit Megahalems und IFX... das muss man leider zugeben, auch wenn man das Teil nicht so prickelnd findet.

Allerdings sind genannte Luftkühler mit Sicherheit leiser - allein schon weil kein vibrierender Motor mit dem Mainboard verschraubt ist


----------



## pmkrefeld (1. März 2010)

@Darkside
ca. 7cm + Schläuche die leider nach oben weggehen (leider ziemlich steif)

@Der Rest
Bisher ist jeder der von diesem Ding nichts weiß (Hallo Schienenbruch!) ganz und gar davon überzeugt dass das Ding in die Tonne gehört, was aber nicht stimmt.
Ich habe Zuhause 2 PCs, in einem steckt ein i5-750 mit einem H50 drauf und in dem anderem ein i7-860 samt dem Mugen 2....

Was ich zu den beiden sagen kann:
-H50 ist leistungsfähiger
-Scythe ist günstiger
-H50 ist kleiner
-Scythe ist normalerweise leiser (ist sehr kompliziert^^ ...wirklich!)
-H50 sieht besser aus^^ (die Verarbeitung ist Tip Top)
-beide sind nicht gerade leicht zu installieren
-bei vielen MBs kommt der Mugen2 der GPU gefährlich nahe

Zur Leistung:
In dem Moment in dem ich dies Schreibe: Core i5-750 1,3V 1445,86MHz-3052,46MHz (SpeedStep)
Idle: je nach Kern(28-34 Grad)
Last(Prime95): je nach Ker(55-59 Grad)

Probleme: Hab die Pumpe an die Lüftersteuerung des MB angeschlossen (kein guter einfall^^) im Idle ist es mal passiert dass die Spannung so weit heruntergeregelt wurde dass die Pumpe stoppte. Ergebnis, nach ein Paar Minuten 99 Grad alle 4 Kerne ^^ komischerweise wurden werder die Spannung noch die Taktrate heruntergeregelt nur der Lüfter lief mit 100% und das ganze System war trotz der hohen Temps stabil.....


----------



## Marquis (1. März 2010)

Das größte Problem bei dem H50 ist die nicht vorhandene Variabilität der Schläuche. Damit unterliegt sie jeder richtigen Wakü.


----------



## hydro (4. März 2010)

Klar hat sie nicht die selben Eigenschaften wie eine Wasserkühlung, aber die Frage war ja kühlt sie besser als ein Mugen 2!
Ich denke Durchaus, dass die H50 ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat! Alleine der Fakt, dass beim Mugen ein 1kg Klotz am MB hängt würde mich stören und so viel Lauter als ein Luftkühler mit 2 Lüftern wird sie wohl nicht sein. Zudem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass bei erhöhten Taktraten bessere Temps vorliegen, als bei einem Luftkühler, da (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) bei höherer Wassertemp, der Radi mehr Wärme abgibt?!
Ich selbst habe für mich Festgestellt nie wieder was anderes als Wakü, aber als Lukü-alternative halte ich die H50 für durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. März 2010)

1kg hällt jedes mainboard aus, eher verbiegst du die heatpipes  oder reist die pushpins ab als das das mainboard nachgibt und schaden nimmt

klar ist die h50 "bissl besser" *ABER *es gibt ja auch sowas wie Preis/Leistung und da liegt der Muggen klar vorne kostet fast die hälfte und ist grad mal 2grad schlechter mit gleichem Lüfter und Drehzahl
Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 6) - 02.08.2009 - ComputerBase
mit Serienlüfter schauts da wieder anders aus da ist durchgehend der Mugen besser
Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 7) - 02.08.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## hydro (5. März 2010)

Ein ewiges Streitthema


----------



## arcDaniel (6. März 2010)

Ich betreibe nun seit ein paar Tagen die H50 und bin begeistert, leise und sehr Kühr, was mich allesdings zum H50 und nicht zu einer Kühllösung wie ein Mugen2 gebracht hat, war weder Preis noch Kühlleistung der CPU sondern:
-ist bei weitem leicher zu montieren
-nimmt im grossen ganzen weniger Platz weg
-die aufsteigende Hitze der Grafikkarte beeinflusst das Kühlen der CPU nicht so sehr
-Es werden keine Rams verdeckt
der Lüfter bläst die aufsteigende Hitze (welche nicht gross ist abert trotzdem) der Ram-Module nicht mit durch den Kühler...

Nachteil ist natürlich dass der Hintere Gehäuselüfter wegfällt und lauwarme Luft ins gehäuse geblasen wird, doch die meisten neuen Tower haben eine Lüfter welcher die Luft nach oben wieder ausblässt (Kamineffekt) und somit die sich nicht als Problem erweisst.

als Info, ich habe ein Antec P180 Tower

Ich kann die H50 Kühlung nur empfehlen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

Hi!

ich denke, für bestimmte Verwendungszwecke ist die H50 brauchbar.
Wie bsp. in einem engen HTCP-Gehäuse.

Eine Alternative zum guten Luftühler - wie dem Mugen 2 - oder zu einer Wakü ist sie meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein H50 ähnliches Teil ?


----------



## exa (7. März 2010)

tja, da haben sie dann nochn Display spendiert, und in dem Modul dann auch Pumpe und AGB untergebracht...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2010)

Powder_Machine schrieb:


> Das Teil macht in einem ITX System Sinn oder in einem HTPC aber bei einem i7 mit erhöhter Voltage ist das Ding überfordert.



Man kann ohne Probleme einen I7 @ 4Ghz kühlen, von wegen überfordert. 




Nucleus schrieb:


> Der Preis allerdings und die fehlende Flexibilität aufgrund der kurzen Schläuche (eigentlich sollte der H50 ja hier besonders punkten können, verpasst dies imho aber deutlich) sprechen für mich gegen den Einsatz in einem normalen PC-Gehäuse.
> 
> Wie schon angemerkt wurde, ist das Teil in einem HTPC jedoch bestimmt praktisch und sinnvoller einzusetzen als in einem Tower.



Wo ist das Problem den Radiator ans Heck zu schrauben? Jedes Case was mehr als 20€ gekostet hat sollte Bohrungen für einen 120er am Heck haben 




Blackmac93 schrieb:


> Die H 50 ist meiner meinung nach auhc wirklich nicht zum übertakten. vllt wenn man nen leisen PC haben will aber mehr auch nicht wenn Wakü dann auch richtig^^



Siehe I7 @ 4Ghz



Xylezz schrieb:


> Auch eine Einsteigerwakü mit Dual Radiator leistet mehr. Hat halt doppelt soviel Radifläche
> 
> Und ich finde das H50 Threads nix im WaKü Forum verloren haben



WIeso denn nicht? Ins Luftkühler-Forum passt sie erst recht nicht, und extra ein "H50" Unterforum aufzumachen wäre ein bisschen unpraktisch.



Xylezz schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ein Flüssigkeitskühler.
> Mit Wasser hat das nicht viel zu tun  Außerdem haben hier auch Thermaltake "WaKüs" nichts verloren wie ich finde.....einfach dadurch bedingt das man sie nicht/sehr schwer erweitern kann und Teile auswechseln kann



Mit "Wasser" haben normale Waküs auch nicht mehr viel am Hut, wenn ich mir das ganze Fertiggemisch und Zusatzzeug angucke. Ergo sind Wakü`S auch nur "Flüssigkeits-Kühlungen". 



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Womit kühlt denn H50 (Artikel wegen Unwissenheit weggelassen ) ?
> Muss man da eigentlich auch mal etwas nachfüllen ?
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Nachfüllen ist nicht notwendig. 



Marquis schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bei dem H50 ist die nicht vorhandene Variabilität der Schläuche. Damit unterliegt sie jeder richtigen Wakü.



Man kann die Schläuche tauschen, ja sogar andere Radiatoren verbauen. Gibt ne Menge Tutorials im Internet. 
Da wären wir auch gleich wieder beim Thema "fehlende Bastelarbeit". 


Ich finds lustig das Leute die noch nie eine H50 in der Hand hatten negativ drüber reden. Natürlich ist eine Wakü besser, kostet aber auch mehr als das doppelte. Desweiteren ist sie leichter, Platzsparender und besser zu montieren als die Wuchigen 1kg Klopse. Positiver nebeneffekt, man sieht mehr von seinem Mainboard (Vorraussetzung, man hat nicht gerade ein ASRock Board was man hinter einem großen Luftkühler verstecken möchte ). 


Wenn wir über Sinn und Unsinn diskutieren möchten, dann können wir das auf so ziemlich alles übertragen. 

so far


----------



## Madz (11. März 2010)

> Mit "Wasser" haben normale Waküs auch nicht mehr viel am Hut, wenn ich mir das ganze Fertiggemisch und Zusatzzeug angucke.


Selbstverständlich. Dest. Wasser pur FTW.  Wer sich von den Herstellern blenden lässt und für einen Liter 10-20€ bezahlt gehört gesteinigt.


----------



## Nucleus (11. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem den Radiator ans Heck zu schrauben? Jedes Case was mehr als 20€ gekostet hat sollte Bohrungen für einen 120er am Heck haben



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind die Schläuche am H50 fest verbaut - sowohl am Radi als auch am Pumpengehäuse.

Wie also willst Du den Radi extern anbringen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2010)

wieso extern? 

Ob der Radi nun 1cm Versetz sitzt macht garkeinen Unterschied.


----------



## Taitan (11. März 2010)

Wasserkühlung, H5O, Flüssigmetallkühler, Heatpipes...sind doch alles Luftkühler, denn im Endeffekt wird die Abwärme an die Luft abgegeben...nur der _Transport_ vom IHS zur kühlenden Luft ist halt anders. 

Und @Jochen:

So richtig würd die H5O auch nicht ins HTPC Gehäuse (darunter versteh ich die Lian Li PC-C37A Klasse oder ähnliches ) passen, denn die Pumpe+Kühlkörper ist doch recht hoch und würde da mit dem Case oder meist dem Netzteil kollidieren....geschweige denn Platz für den 120mm Radi+Lüfter.


----------



## Nucleus (11. März 2010)

Gut, muss nicht extern sein... aber wehe man will das Ding woanders hin haben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Gut, muss nicht extern sein... aber wehe man will das Ding woanders hin haben




Dann kann man wie gesagt auch basteln und den Schlauch tauschen


----------



## Nucleus (11. März 2010)

Das ist jetzt aber kein wirkliches Argument *für* den H50, wenn man basteln muss um die Kompatibilität zu erhöhen, findest Du nicht? 

Und die Garantie wäre damit wohl auch Geschichte...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber kein wirkliches Argument *für* den H50, wenn man basteln muss um die Kompatibilität zu erhöhen, findest Du nicht?
> 
> Und die Garantie wäre damit wohl auch Geschichte...



Ich sage es nur weil ein paar Seiten vorher BEMÄNGELT wurde, das man ja nichts zum basteln hat.


----------



## Nucleus (11. März 2010)

Sorry, aber Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.

An ner WaKü kann man basteln (sie erweitern) ohne die Garantie für die einzelnen Komponenten zu verlieren.

Am H50 _muss_ man basteln, _wenn_ man den Radi woanders anbringen will und verliert dadurch zwangsläufig die Garantie...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2010)

Wenn man eine Wakü erweitern will, verliert man sowieso die Garantie auf diverse Komponenten und die H50 wäre wohl die unempfindlichste und billigste davon 
Aber so oder so unterscheidet sie sich in der Handhabung deutlich von normalen Waküs und gibt somit auch Anlass zu vollkommen anderen Fragen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen erinnern die an eine Lukü.


----------



## Nucleus (11. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Wakü erweitern will, verliert man sowieso die Garantie auf diverse Komponenten



Wieso sollte man auf z.B. die Pumpe die Garantie verlieren, nur weil man noch einen Radi in den Kreislauf einbinden will?
Oder weil man den Schlauch verlängern will, um es mal ganz einfach und vergleichbar zu halten...

Mach' das mal beim H50


----------



## arcDaniel (11. März 2010)

Also ich kann mir Vorstellen, dass der H50 NIEMALS eine grosse Wasserkühlung ersetzten kann (habe noch keine Wakü erfahrung), allerdings ist der H50 ein sehr guter ersatz für eine Klassische Luftkühlung, hier mal meine Werte:
PhenomII X4 965BE orig. Takt (Gehäuse Antec P180 200mm Lüfter auf low, hinterer Lüfter wegen H50 weggefallen, also im grossen ganzen kein sehr gut belüftetes Gehäuse)
Idle: 26°C
Volllast (1 Stunde Prime95): 41°C
Was für mich Werte sind mit denen es sich locker leben lässt und auch noch Spiel für OC ist (den H50 kann man mit einem resp. 2 besseren Lüftern und ner vernünftigen Wärmeleitpaste noch etwas optimieren)

Ach ja, unter der CPU steckt ne ATI 5870, nur damit keiner meint, da wäre sonst nix Heisses im Gehäuse


----------



## Madz (11. März 2010)

> (den H50 kann man mit einem resp. 2 besseren Lüftern und ner vernünftigen Wärmeleitpaste noch etwas optimieren)


Womit man schon in die Nähe einer einfachen Einstiegs-Wakü kommt.


----------



## Xylezz (11. März 2010)

2 gute Lüfter sind ca. 30-35€, eine gute WLP nochmal 5-6€ schon kostet die H50 100-110€


----------



## arcDaniel (11. März 2010)

ihr hapt recht, alles in allem ist der H50 nicht geschenkt, allerdings Spielen bei mir, wenn ich ein Komplettsystem, wie ich es letztens getan habe, 50euro keine Rolle, da mag ich lieber dass es Sauber, Aufgeräumt ist und funktioniert! Und der H50 ohne zusätzliche Optimierungen, bringt mir genau das was ich suchte, und er ist so schön flüsterleiste  Allerdings bin ich ein BeQuiet! Fan und der H50 würde bestimmt auch gut aussehen und Funktionieren mit 2x120mm SilentWing Ventilatoren, die Bringen zwar keine POWER Leistung, sind aber leise und zuverlässig, und als doppelpack bestimmt ausreichend 
Als Wärmeleitpaste benutzte ich bis jetzt ArticSilver, ist die noch immer gut oder gibt es bereits besseres??


----------



## Marquis (11. März 2010)

@Daniel: Gibt bessere als Arctiv Silver, aber wenn du die noch liegen hast, brauchst du nicht wechseln.

Warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich im Wakü-Bereich?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2010)

Xylezz schrieb:


> 2 gute Lüfter sind ca. 30-35€, eine gute WLP nochmal 5-6€ schon kostet die H50 100-110€




Die du bei der Wakü auch brauchst, da biste schon bei bei 180-200€


----------



## Xylezz (11. März 2010)

Man nehme diesen Warenkorb 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
+12% Rabatt die es bis zum 21. gibt und man landet bei 128€ mit guter WLP und guten Lüftern.


----------



## Madz (11. März 2010)

Wenn man noch 20€ drauf legt, reicht es sogar für einen 280er Radi und dieser wiederum reicht für ein aktuelles System dicke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man auf z.B. die Pumpe die Garantie verlieren, nur weil man noch einen Radi in den Kreislauf einbinden will?



In den wenigsten Fällen macht es Sinn, nur einen weiteren Radi in eine bestehende Wakü einzubinden. Entweder das Ding kühlt -dann braucht man ihn nicht- oder das Ding kühlt nicht, dann hat man aber keine "bestehende Wakü", sondern eine frisch erworbene aber leider nicht durchdachte Zusammenstellung. (letzteres fällt bei der H50 aus, da Komplettsystem)
Und wenn man neue Wärmequellen in den Kreislauf aufnehmen will, dann geht in 90% der Fälle die Garantie auf die Grafikkarte flöten.


----------



## Nucleus (12. März 2010)

Ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, keinen Dunst, wovon Du gerade sprichst, ruyven...

Wir reden hier nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn einer WaKü-Erweiterung, sondern von der puren Möglichkeit es überhaupt tun zu können - die Erweiterung.
Diese ist mit einer klassischen WaKü problemlos, und auch ohne Garantieverlust möglich, mit dem H50 nicht.

Ich spreche hier nicht von der Einbindung der Grafikkarte in den Kreislauf, weil die Umrüstung bei den allermeisten Herstellern ohnehin dazu führt, dass die Garantie flöten geht.

Ich spreche von ganz einfach Dingen, wie z.B. längerem Schlauch, einem zweiten oder dritten Radi im System. Ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht und was dazu geführt hat, dass man das braucht, spielt doch gar keine Rolle.
In einer klassischen WaKü verliert man keine Garantie wenn man noch einen Radi im Kreislauf unterbringt - ebensowenig wie wenn man die Schläuche wechselt oder gar nur verlängert...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

Ich spreche davon, dass jemand, der Wert auf Garantie legt, mit einer normalen Wasserkühlung sowieso nichts anfangen kann. Was nützt mir eine Garantie auf den Kühler, die Pumpe und den Radiator, wenn ich keine Garantie auf das Mainboard, die CPU (nicht geprüfte Kühllösung), die Grafikkarte,... habe? Nicht einmal die Schlauchverbindungen fallen bei einer normalen Wakü unter Garantie (im Gegensatz zu einer normalen H50!).
Wenn man eine H50 modifiziert, verliert man im Vergleich zu einer normalen Wasserkühlung die Garantie auf einen Radiator und einen Kühler, die ohne Selbstverschulden quasi nicht kaputt gehen können und auf eine Pumpe, die bei hoher Qualität quasi nie ausfällt. (Wenn die Qualität in der H50 nicht stimmt, wäre das ein grundsätzlicher Nachteil des Modells, hätte aber nichts mit der Garantiefrage zu tun.) Im Vergleich zum Garantieverlust auf Hardware mit einem zum Teil vierstelligen Wert dürfte die mangelnde Garantie auf eine Pumpe aus einem 80€ Kit (Anteil der Pumpe selbst vielleicht 30€?) wohl vollkommen egal sein, zumal man weiterhin Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend machen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2010)

80€? Die H50 kostet 58€


----------



## L.B. (12. März 2010)

Ich habe die Thermaltake pro 850i Wasserkühlung für 99€ und bin sehr zufrieden. Mein Phenom II 965 BE (C3) bleibt unter Vollast bei unter 45°C (Raum 19-20°C), wobei der Lüfter mit halber Kraft läuft, was zwar hörbar aber nicht störend ist.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die H50  sonderlich gut kühlt, und wenn irgendetwas defekt ist, hat man keine Möglichkeit zur Reparatur.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2010)

wenn "irgendwas" defekt ist, wird die H50 zur Garantie einschickt.


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die H50 sonderlich gut kühlt, und wenn irgendetwas defekt ist, hat man keine Möglichkeit zur Reparatur.


Die TT Waküs sind, euphemistisch betrachtet, ebenfalls  " nicht sonderlich gut". Qualitativ ist das Zeug wirklich "super".


----------



## Own3r (12. März 2010)

Wenn du mal ein "anderes" Kühlprinzip statt einer Luftkühlung ausprobieren willst, dann nimm die H50. Aber der Scyth Mugen 2 ist wirklich ein guter Luftkühler!


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

Zum herantasten an das thema wasserkühlung ist die h50 sicher okay.


----------



## L.B. (13. März 2010)

"Probieren geht über Studieren", wenn die H50 nicht gut genug kühlt, kann man sie ja umtauschen .


----------



## Loml55 (13. März 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Die TT Waküs sind, euphemistisch betrachtet, ebenfalls  " nicht sonderlich gut". Qualitativ ist das Zeug wirklich "super".



Stimmt in jeder Beziehung


----------



## exa (13. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> ..., was zwar hörbar aber nicht störend ist.



tja, das ist eben rein subjektiv...

ich zb empfinde alles über 1 Sone als laut, ein Kollege von mir empfindet 3 Sone noch als leise...


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

Normal hörst du wenn du am PC bist aber auch Musik oder achtest nicht dauernd auf die Geräusche, dafür muss es schon stark störend sein.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. März 2010)

Ich bin auch überaus Empfindlich was Lärm angeht.
Wenn ich im Internet surfe kommt es sehr oft vor das Keine Musik oder ähnliches läuft und da nervt jedes geräusch. Drum ist mein Rechner auf ultra Silent getrimmt. 

Ich finde die H50 hat mit Wakü wenig am Hut, bei so einem Teil fehlt mir persönlich die Bastelei.
Wobei ein singel Radi nicht gerade für leise (fast unhörbare) Kühlung sorgt.


----------



## exa (14. März 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Normal hörst du wenn du am PC bist aber auch Musik oder achtest nicht dauernd auf die Geräusche, dafür muss es schon stark störend sein.





JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch überaus Empfindlich was Lärm angeht.
> Wenn ich im Internet surfe kommt es sehr oft vor das Keine Musik oder ähnliches läuft und da nervt jedes geräusch. Drum ist mein Rechner auf ultra Silent getrimmt.
> 
> Ich finde die H50 hat mit Wakü wenig am Hut, bei so einem Teil fehlt mir persönlich die Bastelei.
> Wobei ein singel Radi nicht gerade für leise (fast unhörbare) Kühlung sorgt.



so siehts aus...


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

Was meinst du jetzt, dass du öfter am pc sitzt ohne musik und dich ein überdurchschnittlich lauter pc nerven würde ?


----------



## exa (14. März 2010)

generell sitze ich ohne Musik am PC, die mache ich immer nur bewusst an...

und ein überdurchschnittlich lauter PC nervt mich, ja, wobei das bei mir schon relativ früh gegeben ist...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. März 2010)

Ich meine Brummende/ratternde Festplatten, Luftrauschen bei schnell drehenden Lüftern, schleifende und brummelnde Lüfter, usw. Sogar mein LCD-Monitor nervt durch sein summendes Netzteil.
Und wenn ich am Abend müde von der Arbeit (in der ich mit lauten Anlagen zu tun habe) heim komme will ich nur noch absolute Ruhe, also keine Musik oder anderes. 

So jetzt genug Off Topic, denn das hat nix mehr mit dem Corsair H50 zu tun.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. März 2010)

dann mal als on-topic mein Fazit:
Ich habe mich etwas mehr über den Mugen informiert, und denke dass es ein Super Kühler ist, allerdings ist der H50 ebenfalls ein gute Kühllösung. Bin aber auch des festen überzeugung dass der H50 niemals eine Wasserkühlung ersetzten kann. Ebenfalls bin ich der Meinung dass der H50 nicht als Einstieg in die Wasserkühler-Welt ist, da eine Wasserkühlung schon etwas Aufwand ist und der H50 so leicht zu montieren ist, dass meine Schwester von 12Jahren dies tun könnte. 

Für mich hat der H50 die entscheidenen vorteile (gegenüber dem Mugen):
-Leichter zu montieren
-weniger Platzbedarf
-eine CPU-Wechsel geht sehr viel leichter, als mit nem 1kg schwehren klotz zu hantieren


----------



## L.B. (15. März 2010)

Weitere Vorteil der H50 gegenüber eines jeden Luftkühlers (außer Boxed-Kühler) ist die Entlastung des Mainboards, denn ein Kühlblock ist doch wesentlich leichter als ein ganzer Luftkühler.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. März 2010)

Hat vllt. jemand mal auf die Schnelle Temps vom Phenom II 955 @ Load mit einer H50 ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hat vllt. jemand mal auf die Schnelle Temps vom Phenom II 955 @ Load mit einer H50 ?
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny


 
C2 oder C3 Stepping? mein 965BE C3 kommt auf maximal 40°C nach einer Stunde Prime, hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. März 2010)

C3 heißt, dass deiner stock auf 1,35V läuft, oder ?
Wenn ja, wie kühlst du den Radiator ?

Was ist denn bei dem 955 der Unterschied zwischen C2- und C3-Stepping ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

C3 ist die neuere Version, kleinere Probleme behoben und ist Sparsamer heisst bleit kühler und braucht weniger Spannung (965BE C2=140W C3=125W)

Kühlung also, die Pumpe einfach per 3Pin, ans Mainboard, den Lüfter als PWM anden CPU-Lüfteranschluss. (somit läuft die Pumpe unhörbar auf vollen Touren, und der Lüfter wird mit der CPU-Temp geregtl)

Habe ein Antec P180 gehäuse, der Lüfter des H50 saugt die Luft von aussen an und die Heisse wird ber einen (langsamdehenden) 200mm Lüfter nach oben abgesaugt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. März 2010)

Also hast du ihn im Heck angebracht ?
Benutzt du den Standard-Lütfter von Corsair ?


----------



## Madz (19. März 2010)

Das C3 stepping lässt sich viel besser und leichter übertakten-


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Also hast du ihn im Heck angebracht ?
> Benutzt du den Standard-Lütfter von Corsair ?


 
Jep im Heck, jep Standartlüfter, ABER ich werde irgenwann auch noch optimieren, mit einem SilentWing (Noch leiser) oder 2x Silentwing, um das Langsamere Dehren der Lüfter zu kompensieren, würde aber heissen
1x per Mainboard gesteuert
1x per Netzteil gesteuert (mein BeQuiet Netzteil hat für 4 Lüfter ne steuerung  )

Dann die Leitpaster ist beim H50 und so dünn un Knapp bemessen, dass da auch noch ne menge Optimierungs-Spielraum ist.

Zur Temperatur noch, bei Prime steigt sie Maximal auf 40°C, falls ich den 200mm Lüfter schneller dehen lasse, ändert sich die Temperatur nicht, sondern der Lüfter vom H50 wird langsamer (denke hier ist es mein Mainboard was die Temp, von 40°C einfach versucht nicht zu überschreiten.)


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. März 2010)

*ZITAT von arcDaniel:*_
1x per Netzteil gesteuert (*mein BeQuiet Netzteil hat für 4 Lüfter ne steuerung*  )_

Diese werden aber nur mit der Netzteil-Internen Steuerung geregelt.
Da das Netzteil selten schnell dreht macht das kaum Sinn.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> *ZITAT von arcDaniel:*
> _1x per Netzteil gesteuert (*mein BeQuiet Netzteil hat für 4 Lüfter ne steuerung*  )_
> 
> Diese werden aber nur mit der Netzteil-Internen Steuerung geregelt.
> Da das Netzteil selten schnell dreht macht das kaum Sinn.


 
Ist für meine Zwecke aber ausreichend


----------



## Chrombacher (19. März 2010)

Will dann ach mal meine Erfahrung mit der Corsair H50 schreiben

Also im Moment rennt mein 965BE C3 mit 3,8GHz bei 1,408V bei max 50°C. Als Lüfter habe ich 2 Scythe Slip Stream 1900rpm verbaut und auf 7V gestellt.
Der Radiator ist hinten am Gehäuse und die Lüfter pusten die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. März 2010)

3,8 GHZ @ 1,408 V 
Ich will auch das C3-Stepping 

Nice Temps 

Weißt du, wie schnell der Slip Stream @ 7V läuft ?


----------



## Chrombacher (19. März 2010)

Kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber hier mal ein Bild
Ok es sind jetzt 51°C...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter 5V(Lüfter kaum wahrnehmbar, Rechner steht auf dem Tisch) steigen die Temps auf max 55°C...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

@Chrombacher: deine GPU heizt aber auch gewaltig mit, und da du die Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst, bläst du an sich warme luft durch den Kühler, wette deine Temps wären um einiges Besser wenn du deine Lüfter ein mal umdehen würdest..


----------



## Chrombacher (19. März 2010)

Meine 8800GTS bläst die gesamte Luft direkt nach draußen, so sehr viel macht das dann nicht aus. Wenn ich die Lüfter anders montiere sind sie deutlich lauter bei gleicher Drehzahl, das liegt wohl an den Lüftergitter.

Und die ganze warme Luft will ich auch nicht im Gehäuse
Meine Northbride, Ram und usw werden es mir sicher danken.
Habe auch nur 2 120er Lüfter im Gehäuse, einen an der Rückwand und einen an der Vorderseite.

Edit:
Wie hast du deinen Radiator verbaut, Schläuche unten oder oben, spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle?


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

keine Ahnung ob es eine Rolle Spielt, meine sind allerdings oben, war einfach sauberer beim Einbauen


----------



## Chrombacher (19. März 2010)

Ich hab meine unten
Was hast du denn bei dir für Temps?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. März 2010)

Wie bringe ich denn eigentlich den Radiator der H50 an ?
Bisher habe ich im Heck zwei Silent Wings 120mm.
Die haben aber so komische Entkoppler...


----------



## Chrombacher (19. März 2010)

Also meiner ist von hinten her mit  4 Langen Schrauben mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt und dazwischen sitzt der 120er Lüfter.
Mit Entkopplern geht da leider nichts...


----------



## arcDaniel (20. März 2010)

ich will das Ganze ja auch mit SilentWings kombinieren, und das Gummi der SilentWings ist zwar enger als Normale Löscher oder die Schrauben passen durch, mit etwas geschick (würde vor der eigentlichen Montage die schrauben ein paar mal durch die Gummis schrauben, damit sich ganze etwas lockert...)


----------



## Chrombacher (20. März 2010)

@arcDaniel

Hab gerade mal die Lüfter umgedreht und die Temps waren bis auf 1°C-2°C identisch, als kein großer Vorteil.
Dafür hatte ich 5°C mehr beim Mainboard, 7°C mehr bei der GPU und die Lüfter waren etwas lauter durch die Verwirbelungen. Also ich werde wieder umbauen


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. März 2010)

Hallöchen Leute!
Eine Frage mal am Rande: Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr zu der H50 empfehlen? Bin gegenwärtig am Abwägen, meinen EKL Groß Clockner zu entfernen, da mir die Größe sehr gegen den Strich geht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2010)

Also ich als Anti-Silent-Fan würde dir einen 3000er Delta-Fan empfehlen 

Nein, ich denke mit einem Silent Wing USC oder einem S-Flex bist du gut bedient 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. März 2010)

Nimm doch gleich einen 50 Watt Industrie Lüfter...
Ne also bleib bei deinem Mugen 
und beschäftige dich mir Wasserkühlengen .
es sieht erst kompliziert aus ist es aber nicht...man muss sich nur damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2010)

@ hirschi-94 :

Ganz blöde Frage :
Warum hast du eig eine H50 ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2010)

Weil ich ihn damals sehr gut fand, aber draufgekommen bin, dass des Ding nicht besser als ein Mugen ist. Außerdem kann man daran nix basteln. Deswegen richtige Wakü...da Stellt sich die Frage warum nicht gleich ne richtige Wakü...naja damals habe ich mich damit nicht beschäftigt und fand das recht kompliziert. Aber jetzt habe ich mich drei Monate damit beschäftigt, und denke ich bin bereit dazu.
Daraus folgt: richtige Wakü kommt bald.


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2010)

Billig kauft man immer zweimal!


----------



## Nucleus (21. März 2010)

Außerdem ist eine echte WaKü halb so kompliziert wie man es sich oft vorstellt


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. März 2010)

Deswegen kommt die auch, Nucleus.
Wer billig kauf kauft zweimal...kann ich dir zustimmen L.B.


----------

